# Any firmware rumors for T2i?



## Stevo2008 (Feb 18, 2012)

I recently bought Rode videomic Pro to realise that my T2i does not have manual recording level control (agc). Is there any firmware update in horizon that will add this feature? Canon did add this to 5d MkII via firmware update. I don't want to void my T2i warranty by installing MagicLantern. Thanks a bunch! Cr is awesome!


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 18, 2012)

Stevo2008 said:


> I recently bought Rode videomic Pro to realise that my T2i does not have manual recording level control (agc). Is there any firmware update in horizon that will add this feature? Canon did add this to 5d MkII via firmware update. I don't want to void my T2i warranty by installing MagicLantern. Thanks a bunch! Cr is awesome!



How do you know you'd void your warranty w/ magic lantern? The installer only sets the bootable flag in the flash rom, and you can turn it off anytime you want. And even if not, I've never read of anyone in the ml forums who said a warranty repair was refused because of the flag being set.


----------



## Stevo2008 (Feb 18, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> How do you know you'd void your warranty w/ magic lantern? The installer only sets the bootable flag in the flash rom, and you can turn it off anytime you want. And even if not, I've never read of anyone in the ml forums who said a warranty repair was refused because of the flag being set.



Great to know this! I m going ahead and installing Magic Lantern. My Saturday project! Thanks!


----------

